# Halushki



## nicole (Mar 9, 2005)

1. head of cabbage (cut in pieces)
1. large onion (about the same size as cabbage)
salt 
pepper
1 1lb. bag of Egg nooldles
2 sticks of marg.

Boil your noodles. In a frying pan add butter and melt. Add cabbage, onions, salt and pepper, Fry until soft. When onions and cabbage are soft and translucent add your noodles. Turn heat to low and simmer for about 15 min.


----------



## luvs (Mar 9, 2005)

oh, my word, i LUV cabbage 'n noodles. i went to a small Catholic school and this was standard Lent fare on Fish Fry Fridays.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 except in my recipe, butter is a must. (not margarine.)


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2005)

This sounds like a great "new" comfort food for me to try.  I love cabbage and onions and butter and pasta.  They have got to be great together!   You're posting good things today!!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 9, 2005)

I've had cabbage and onions cooked with butter, but not with noodles.  I will have to try that.

 Barbara


----------



## nicole (Mar 9, 2005)

sometimes I fry up a pound of bacon and mix that in aswell. It gives it a smokey flavor


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2005)

nicole said:
			
		

> sometimes I fry up a pound of bacon and mix that in aswell. It gives it a smokey flavor



That would only make it 100% better!


----------



## nicole (Mar 9, 2005)

I had to edit the recipe. The onions are supposed to be the same size as the cabbage, not chunks. Sorry


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2005)

nicole said:
			
		

> I had to edit the recipe. The onions are supposed to be the same size as the cabbage, not chunks. Sorry




I'm not sure if we can forgive you...LOL.
Either way in chunks or not
it still sounds GREAT.
I'm passing this on to some friends of mine who will
love it for sure.


----------



## nicole (Mar 9, 2005)

I guess you can make them any size you want. i make anything cut into big chunks. That way if anyone doesn't like it they can pick it out. This is a good recipe. We make pork chops or ham with this.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 10, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> This sounds like a great "new" comfort food for me to try. I love cabbage and onions and butter and pasta. They have got to be great together! You're posting good things today!!


 
Add bacon to it.......yummy:!:


----------



## mish (Mar 18, 2005)

This sounds great Nicole.  Very easy too.  I might add some lemon pepper seasoning.  Thank you.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 18, 2005)

Some how.. I ran of of noodles but, I made the rest of this dish last night and it was GREAT!


----------

